
The Sexism of School Dress Codes - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2015/10/school-dress-codes-are-problematic/410962/?single_page=true
======
coreyp_1
Dress Codes are simply another method of control and indoctrination (meaning
directed education with a preconditional bias). Whether that is good or bad,
necessary or superfluous, is a matter open to debate.

The problem is that, if we cannot agree on this fundamental precept, then any
discussion as to the good or bad of a dress code is unproductive.

